# Inmates Striking on 8/21



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

across the country by


> refusing to eat and work to protest 'prison slavery' and poor conditions


Another brilliant plan by lefty fools. What do these idiots think their actual leverage is?

List of demands.....



> 10 'demands' of prison strikers
> 
> 1.Immediate improvements to the conditions of prisons and prison policies that recognize the humanity of imprisoned men and women.
> 2.An immediate end to prison slavery. All persons imprisoned in any place of detention under United States jurisdiction must be paid the prevailing wage in their state or territory for their labor.
> ...


Inmates across the country plan to go on strike refusing to eat and work to protest 'prison slavery' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Lock down 23 -1/2 hours a day 7 days a week, 1/2 hour to hose down inmate and cell, basic food rations, no phone calls, no recreation, no gym time, no clean clothes. Enjoy your time for breaking the law!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't eat, convict. Food is available, so that's up to you.

I remember an inmate telling me he wasn't going to go back to the work detail after lunch. I told him he just had to tell the officer at the sally port when he got there after lunch. Instead of forcing him back on the bus, the officer simply cuffed him on the fence inside the sally port, where he stayed until the work detail returned in the late afternoon. Guess who was the first one on the bus the next day. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

All of my working life, I was (and I remain) against using prison labor for _anything_.

I've never seen convicts do anything that an unemployed laborer wouldn't be proud to do.

It always amazes me when the folks who are so adamant about immigration ignore the fact that prisoners are used at a cost to the profiting company of pennies per hour.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> All of my working life, I was (and I remain) against using prison labor for _anything_.
> 
> I've never seen convicts do anything that an unemployed laborer wouldn't be proud to do.
> 
> It always amazes me when the folks who are so adamant about immigration ignore the fact that prisoners are used at a cost to the profiting company of pennies per hour.


Work for prisoners is a privilege to be earned regardless the type of work. In my opinion it is already a privilege for many prisoners to be in prison versus receiving the death penalty for their crimes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Leftist drivel, no doubt written by the ACLU and the Southern Poverty Law Center.

Remember folks, elections have consequences. DO NOT stay home on election day.
VOTE for the most conservative candidate that has an actual chance of winning.

This country dodged a huge blow against freedom and liberty when we sent Hillary home.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Next time some clown is whining about losing his job, just remind him where there _would_ be work, if it weren't for the "privileges" of convicts.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Next time some clown is whining about losing his job, just remind him where there _would_ be work, if it weren't for the "privileges" of convicts.


At a time when there are more job openings than unemployed/potential employees? A deficit of 50,000 truck drivers and other jobs nationwide? When employers are increasingly hiring unskilled and willing to train them for good paying jobs? I think that you have been missing out on a lot the past couple of years.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

You must be younger than I estimated.

I remember the BIG boom. In 1967. (1965? I was a kid.) Boeing offered any licensed engineer _twenty thousand dollars _to start, even if the ink wasn't quite dry on their license.

Hang on. You'll see. Winter is coming.

Have them break rocks if you really can't control them without "privileges". Stop taking real work away from honest folks.

I split cordwood for work. I swept spilled grain out of freight cars, bagged it, and sold it back. There was nothing I wouldn't have done as long as it was honest.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Next time some clown is whining about losing his job, just remind him where there _would_ be work, if it weren't for the "privileges" of convicts.


I'm pretty sure picking up the litter along the highway isn't taking jobs. At least they are doing something worthwhile, even if it doesn't reimburse the state for the burden of imprisoning criminals.

At one time, Alabama DOC had a ranch. The meat was used to feed the inmates. Unfortunately, it was closed a ew years ago.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> You must be younger than I estimated.
> 
> I remember the BIG boom. In 1967. (1965? I was a kid.) Boeing offered any licensed engineer _twenty thousand dollars _to start, even if the ink wasn't quite dry on their license.
> 
> ...


I am guessing that the age comment was directed at me? I see no relevance with age and what I said about today. Did you miss the damage that Barry did the 8 years before Trump?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

When I was sweeping grain, litter would have been a large step up. When I was cutting cordwood, starting at about noon each day I _prayed_ for other work. Litter would have been like an eight hour rest break.

And I don't pray.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

RedLion said:


> I see no relevance with age and what I said about today.


Yes, I'm sure that's true.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> When I was sweeping grain, litter would have been a large step up. When I was cutting cordwood, starting at about noon each day I _prayed_ for other work. Litter would have been like an eight hour rest break.
> 
> And I don't pray.


Doesn't matter what you would have wanted. There's no industry for that. That's why organizations "adopt a mile" in order to clean up trash tossed by idiots.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Yes, I'm sure that's true.


As you should when I was stating facts.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> There's no industry for that.


My point exactly.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

P.S. Not all litter is handled by convicts. Here, inside the city limits, the city of Seattle takes care of the hard/dangerous parts. Convicts are actually quite limited in what they can and can't do here. They can only work on state/county right of ways, and not city streets.

So I take it back. There is not only an industry, there are established city, county and state positions that pick up the rest of the litter after the convicts are finished with their nice little field trips.

Don't get me started on how much they cost.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> My point exactly.


Not your point, at all. Again, you take a part of a post so that you can take it out of context.

Here's the rest of the post I made:


> That's why organizations "adopt a mile" in order to clean up trash tossed by idiots.


Se what happens when the entire thought is kept together? It keeps people from making flat spots on wheels.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Wow, that flat spot comment really went home!

WE have good jobs for picking up trash, Denton. If your community doesn't, it's an excellent suggestion.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Wow, that flat spot comment really went home!
> 
> WE have good jobs for picking up trash, Denton. If your community doesn't, it's an excellent suggestion.


It did because it was sidestepping.

Y'all have good jobs picking up trash along state and interstate highways? Who pays these bills? That is to say, are the taxpayers the ultimate ones picking up the tabs?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

LET THEM..... we threw there ass in PRISON SO WE WOULDNT HAVE TO EVER HEAR FROM THEM.....NOW PRISONS.....JUST DO THE DAMN JOB WE PAID YOU FOR


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

A positive to this, if they strike, the taxpayers win, they will be less expensive to maintain, they can sit in their cells and rot.....


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> Y'all have good jobs picking up trash along state and interstate highways? Who pays these bills? That is to say, are the taxpayers the ultimate ones picking up the tabs?


Yup. It's work.

Here's the thing that gets me.

There's all this STUFF that pretty much MUST be done. Doesn't matter if it's signing a new bill into law, (our Governor does that) arresting a murderer, picking up the trash, serving dinner, cleaning the toilets in the judge's chambers or handling the 911 hotline. It's all work. Everything from shoveling and mopping shit (very, very literally) in our sewage treatment plants to operating cranes over union construction projects.

It's all work. If the state, county or city wants it done, the taxpayer is going to foot the bill.

And when I'm footing the bill, I'm absolutely against any of it going to pay for convicts getting a nice stroll in the sun. If we're going to pay for it, I want honest, hard working folks doing it for wages. I know folks who retired from our sewage treatment plant and I know for an absolute fact that no matter how nasty your work is, there's a potential employee who will do it, do it right, do it hard and show up again the next morning, on time with their raingear and another lunch.

If you run out of workers, we'll have a fresh crop as soon as school lets out.

Whatever the work is, if it's real work (that means if you really want it done) do _NOT_ give it to convicts.

They haven't earned a job.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I still like my idea the best.

Sun up to sun down they move a huge pile of rocks from one side of the yard to the other side of the yard. Once they are finished moving all the rocks they move them back to where they started. And so on and so on until their debt to society is paid. I guaran-damn-tee you recidivism rates would plummet.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I still like my idea the best.
> 
> Sun up to sun down they move a huge pile of rocks from one side of the yard to the other side of the yard. Once they are finished moving all the rocks they move them back to where they started. And so on and so on until their debt to society is paid. I guaran-damn-tee you recidivism rates would plummet.


And if you break (or chip) one of our rocks, we're going to charge you for its replacement.

I'm not against capital punishment because I'm a nice guy, I'm against it because life without parole is _crueler_. It's the same sentence with a couple decades of torture first.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Yup. It's work.
> 
> Here's the thing that gets me.
> 
> ...


Short of it is, the taxpayers pick up the tab. State inmates picking up trash along the highways out in the county is a good thing. Just as children have chores around the house, inmates should work. I don't care if it is picking up trash on the highways or if it is operating a slingblade on the prison grounds outside of the fences.
You see it as jobs they haven't earned, but I see it as them paying back to the state.
I would have a totally different view if they were manufacturing products that were to be sold on the open market.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> I would have a totally different view if they were manufacturing products that were to be sold on the open market.


Uhm...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Anyone else want to tell him?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Uhm...


Uhm what? Got something to share? Don't hold back, as you might have podcast fodder.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

https://www.thrillist.com/gear/products-made-by-prisoners-clothing-furniture-electronics#


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton, that's just what I could find in a 30 second search. If you really search, (and I hope you do) you should be able to find a lot more.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> https://www.thrillist.com/gear/products-made-by-prisoners-clothing-furniture-electronics#


Ooohhh, see, I have a HUGE problem with that. Huge problem.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Denton, that's just what I could find in a 30 second search. If you really search, (and I hope you do) you should be able to find a lot more.


You can bet I will. This is definitely podcast fodder. What do you think, @Sasquatch?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> Ooohhh, see, I have a HUGE problem with that. Huge problem.


I'm glad to hear it. I've had a problem with it since the first time I heard about it. Particularly since in a lot of the cases (Microsoft, McDonalds) they aren't "paying back" anyone except the owners.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I'm glad to hear it. I've had a problem with it since the first time I heard about it. Particularly since in a lot of the cases (Microsoft, McDonalds) they aren't "paying back" anyone except the owners.


Yeah, the more I read about this the more my blood boils. Will have to wait for next week or I'll cuss like a sailor. 
I was totally unaware. Totally.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Horse sh!T and mule muffins!
Chain gangs do not profit companies... they are saving us the costs of road repair/maintenance which would otherwise cost the taxpayer of those municipalities from outsourcing it to a private enterprise, or WORSE, maintaining an inefficient county road crew with overpaid county employees. It is an equitable way to REQUIRE criminals to work off the tax dollars they cost us for their incarceration. When guys back in the day were sentenced in military tribunals to 20 years hard labor, they didn't get the choice of working or not. In other words, start breaking rocks and I MIGHT pull that cattle prod out of your a$$. Why do we continue to insist that incarceration should be pleasant? It needs to be ugly enough to deter future criminal behavior. Military style prison camps please, rather than these gang-run country clubs.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

If your job matters and if I don't want to do your job, you don't want me to do your job.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> Yeah, the more I read about this the more my blood boils. Will have to wait for next week or I'll cuss like a sailor.
> I was totally unaware. Totally.


Any time you have a fountain that spews molten gold it's going to attract all the rich scum in the area. This fountain spews labor, which is almost as good. The rich scum will figure out where the loopholes are, even if they have to start a new business or field a new product to use their loophole.

I'd be in favor of a federal law that no inmate can do labor that generates any salable product, from a clean highway to soda straws. I don't care what the labor is, if we really need it done, then we need to pay the freight to have it done by honest people.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

P.S. Don't even get me started about prisoners in call centers!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I want to see all the prison body building equipment removed. It's always nice to see a criminal come out of prison bigger and stronger and more intimidating than he went in. Cable TV? Ridiculous or make it the Disney channel and religious channels. Get rid of the Internet availability. These criminals are in prison for a reason. It's not supposed to be a good place to be.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> All of my working life, I was (and I remain) against using prison labor for _anything_.
> 
> I've never seen convicts do anything that an unemployed laborer wouldn't be proud to do.
> 
> It always amazes me when the folks who are so adamant about immigration ignore the fact that prisoners are used at a cost to the profiting company of pennies per hour.


Treating prison inmates like criminals is horrible. :vs_mad:

They should have deluxe accommodations, maid service, a variety of restaurant cuisine, entertainment options, big screen tv's in every room along with computers and internet access.

Free access to attorneys and a court dedicated to their grievances.

Uniform sentencing with 5 years maximum regardless of the supposed offense. Well, unless your white then double the sentence.

(I like this one)


> 6.An immediate end to racist gang enhancement laws targeting Black and brown humans


Gangs should be supported and subsidized by state and federal entities. We all know gangs are unfairly targeted. Trump claimed MS 13 were a gang of animals when it's common knowledge it's nothing more than a boys club just having fun. This needs to be exposed by the MSM and MS 13 portrayed as such.

All persons incarcerated (unjustly mind you) should have full access to colleges, tuition free and to any college they choose. If college is not requested then the state or federal entities should provide instructors to any occupation the person chooses.

Voting booths should be brought in to every place of incarceration so the population may voice their choices.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> If your job matters and if I don't want to do your job, you don't want me to do your job.


Maybe I'm not making myself clear... my fault. I'll try to be more specific:
If the job I want done matters (something beyond just breaking rocks, but actual productive work for the county) and your not wanting to DO the job results in sub-par performance, then it would *become MY job to make SURE it matters to you too.* Might take a day, might take a week, could be a month. But with a cattle prod up your a$$ you will come around sooner than later. A felon in prison has had his rights suspended, and I no longer wish to hear how they can somehow dictate how their day to day life has to be by appealing to the liberal leftists, and that we are therefore HELPLESS to punish them. We Used corporal punishment militarily in the past... as well as in civilian prisons. There is another innocent group adversely affected by "cruel and unusual"... the taxpaying public already victimized by criminals.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Nope. If you want-need-require something, pay for it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> And if you break (or chip) one of our rocks, we're going to charge you for its replacement.
> 
> I'm not against capital punishment because I'm a nice guy, I'm against it because life without parole is _crueler_. It's the same sentence with a couple decades of torture first.


Actually I think the duration of a sentence could/should be a lot shorter with my method. Chances are they won't want to come back. And those that do, well, sorry they're so stupid.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I want to see all the prison body building equipment removed. It's always nice to see a criminal come out of prison bigger and stronger and more intimidating than he went in. Cable TV? Ridiculous or make it the Disney channel and religious channels. Get rid of the Internet availability. These criminals are in prison for a reason. It's not supposed to be a good place to be.


I watched thirty minutes of news in my "house" when I was a corrections officer. I wouldn't allow any of the inmates to watch TV who didn't watch the news with me. :vs_laugh:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I think that prisoners should have to fight as gladiators to entertain the public.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I hope their all doing OK. I remember my mommy sending me to bed w/o dinner a few times as punishment for being a bad boy.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

KUSA said:


> I think that prisoners should have to fight as gladiators to entertain the public.


Yes!

I wouldn't even care if one or all of the gladiators took a knee and or raised a fist when the national anthem was played at the beginning of the bouts...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I think that prisoners should have to fight as gladiators to entertain the public.


No, that is not any way to entertain the public, show them that crime has gone down after the prisoners were killed by firing squad. Eliminatethe criminals and crime will go down, then the people can entertain themselves safely on the streets.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I still like my idea the best.
> 
> Sun up to sun down they move a huge pile of rocks from one side of the yard to the other side of the yard. Once they are finished moving all the rocks they move them back to where they started. And so on and so on until their debt to society is paid. I guaran-damn-tee you recidivism rates would plummet.


All damn day long and for their complete sentence.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/crime-courts/authorities-hunt-possible-serial-killer-houston-n891916



> "At this point, we hope that he can be held accountable and the full extent of the law can be applied," the sheriff added


After having killed three people. Our brilliant leftist police chief says now he should get his just punishment.

Why was this ass wipe ever allowed to see the light of day in the first freakin place? Ankle bracelet? How about a rope around the neck and a freakin tree. Prisoners have rights my ass, they have none.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I still like my idea the best.
> 
> Sun up to sun down they move a huge pile of rocks from one side of the yard to the other side of the yard. Once they are finished moving all the rocks they move them back to where they started. And so on and so on until their debt to society is paid. I guaran-damn-tee you recidivism rates would plummet.


I got your best idea beat...

How about a .22 rouñd in the head for repeat offenders. Cheap, simple, very effective.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> All of my working life, I was (and I remain) against using prison labor for _anything_.
> 
> I've never seen convicts do anything that an unemployed laborer wouldn't be proud to do.
> 
> It always amazes me when the folks who are so adamant about immigration ignore the fact that prisoners are used at a cost to the profiting company of pennies per hour.


Jammer you Sir are ignorant. You really need to educate yourself on correctional operations. Not just you but some of the other members of the forum as well.

As some of you may recall I was a correction officer. I worked for Georgia DOC in the late 90's and here in Michigan in the early 2000's. Every state is different so you really need to research state specific. In Georgia inmates were not paid. They worked period. Most state prisons are similar where each housing unit, admin and medical, rec/gym will have a porter. They kitchen is ran by inmate labor oversaw by civilian food service and an officer.

The prison where I worked at Roger's State Prison was a farm operation. Prisoners worked in the fields producing crops, cared for pigs and cattle. They worked in the slaughter house and cannery. They also had a 24hr fire department. Eventually Rogers implemented a bootcamp and those prisoners were shipped in. The boot camp prisoners worked in one of the fields. Because of my military experience I helped supervise them in the housing unit they stayed in.

Michigan is slightly different. Inmates get paid a wage. The wage is skill dependent but the average is like $0.35 an hour and I support it. It gives the prisoner something to work for and helps them take pride in what they do. I worked at the Michigan Youth Correctional Facility which was ages 13-21 and usually the prisoner was transferred out before they turned 21 to a regular adult facility. It was a new facility to house those youth that were tried and convicted as adults. The first year was crazy as most of the officers were inexperienced. I was assaulted 3 times in the first year enforcing rules and backing gutless officers. It was a Close facility having all the different security classifications.

Prison Industries similar to the farm operation offsets the cost of operating a prison system. What they don't provide the tax payer has to. People have complained about inmates having TV's. I support them. They take the prisoners mind off of the shit they have to deal with so in a sense it is mental health therapy. Besides if they are watching a TV they are not building a shank. One thing I would like to see change is removing the children shows(not cartoons). You can tell or guess who the pedophiles are as they watch the shows religiously. I wasn't in the housing unit often at MYCF because I was kind of a response type officer(ERT) but when I was I made them turn the channel which really pissed them off.

One thing people need to realize is that we have entered a police state. There are more laws on the books now that you are probably breaking a law and do not even know it and ignorance of the law is not a defense in the court of law. You will meet all types in prison from bullshit to murder. One that made me shake my head was a Staff Sergeant that was stationed at FT. Benning was out parting and while drunk broke a car window and took something. He got convicted and was at Rogers State Prison.

Those that want to be hard core, OK you pass it but you have to work at the prison. You wont and I call you a coward. Riots happen because of extreme frustration and staff abuse. During a riot and officers are killed while other officers were spared is because those that were killed were asshole abusers. It was taught in the academy "Firm, Fair and Consistent" and I always tried to live by it. I wasn't hard core all the time and when appropriate would joke with them. They knew if they wanted to break a rule they would ask me and depending what it was and who was around I may of granted it. Many things I did I took out of Army Leadership.

Any questions that I can answer from my experience?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Any questions that I can answer from my experience?


Nope.

Your paygrade was too low.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Nope.
> 
> Your paygrade was too low.


Running from facts like a typical liberal. Learn to keep your mouth shut and keep your snide comments to yourself.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Learn to keep your mouth shut and keep your snide comments to yourself.


Huh.

How? Why don't you show me how?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Huh.
> 
> How? Why don't you show me how?


If we lived locally to each other I would love to show you.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> If we lived locally to each other I would love to show you.


So...

That's a "no"?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank God we have the rich kid to keep us all straight. What would we do without you.


Jammer Six said:


> Nope.
> 
> Your paygrade was too low.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The stated purpose of the prison system is rehabilitation. While I don't agree with prisoners being used by private industry, those who work in the institutions laundries, kitchens, and maintenance learn skills and work ethic (theoretically) that may give them opportunities to change their future when they get out. Occasionally it actually works, and I have seen some inmates who actually take pride in their work.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

ekim said:


> No, that is not any way to entertain the public, show them that crime has gone down after the prisoners were killed by firing squad. Eliminatethe criminals and crime will go down, then the people can entertain themselves safely on the streets.


Yabut we could charge admission to the games and use the money to hire on more law enforcement.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Besides on paper I don't think our correctional system has ever been about rehabilitation. Today we are truly a warehouse system. I meant to mention this earlier but if we truly want to reduce our recidivism rate we need to offer education. I don't necessarily mean college but yes offer college at the inmates expense if they can afford it. What I mean is vocational skills. Most inmates are uneducated and have limited job skills.

Yes most prisons and many jails offer GED training and that's a good start. If we could offer training and offer certification that would go a long way. I'm just throwing skills out there but training in welding, plumbing, electrical, mechanics and of course culinary arts. I think if we could offer the training and certification it would then allow the inmates a chance at getting a real job or apprenticeship. 

Another issue with recidivism is that generally the prisoner goes back to the same community that they offended from. I think that if the prisoner can go to a different community where they can truly have a second chance because if they go back to first community then they end up mingling with the same people they were with such as gang members. Something to think about.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't need to think about it.

Inmates don't deserve education I'd have to pay for.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I don't need to think about it.
> 
> Inmates don't deserve education I'd have to pay for.


Like I said your ignorant. You would rather pay for recidivism?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Like I said your ignorant.


That made my day.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

jimb1972 said:


> The stated purpose of the prison system is rehabilitation. While I don't agree with prisoners being used by private industry, those who work in the institutions laundries, kitchens, and maintenance learn skills and work ethic (theoretically) that may give them opportunities to change their future when they get out. Occasionally it actually works, and I have seen some inmates who actually take pride in their work.


Most prisoners already have many skills and good work ethic. Thing is, they choose to apply them to criminal activity. There needs to be a harsh and painful consequence for their bad decisions and criminal actions. They shouldn't be allowed physical contact with other prisoners. They shouldn't be allowed to lift weights or do any physical activity that would build physical strength. They shouldn't be allowed tv or any news what so ever. Prison space would open up as sentences could be shorter and much more harsh.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Yabut we could charge admission to the games and use the money to hire on more law enforcement.


IMO more cops won't solve the problem, unless the cops start arresting judges that let criminals go with a slap on the wrist and lawyers that twist crap around so bad even they don't know what happens any more and doctors/hospitals that kill more people than wars and crime. Three biggest cons in the world are lawyers and politicians and doctors.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> It always amazes me when the folks who are so adamant about immigration ignore the fact that prisoners are used at a cost to the profiting company of pennies per hour.


Well, if it makes you feel better, I intend to use a Hornady Critical Defense on a violent immigrant. Those puppies are 1.35 per round, I would never use a cheap cartridge on even a foreigner.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Besides on paper I don't think our correctional system has ever been about rehabilitation. Today we are truly a warehouse system. I meant to mention this earlier but if we truly want to reduce our recidivism rate we need to offer education. I don't necessarily mean college but yes offer college at the inmates expense if they can afford it. What I mean is vocational skills. Most inmates are uneducated and have limited job skills.

Yes most prisons and many jails offer GED training and that's a good start. If we could offer training and offer certification that would go a long way. I'm just throwing skills out there but training in welding, plumbing, electrical, mechanics and of course culinary arts. I think if we could offer the training and certification it would then allow the inmates a chance at getting a real job or apprenticeship. 

Another issue with recidivism is that generally the prisoner goes back to the same community that they offended from. I think that if the prisoner can go to a different community where they can truly have a second chance because if they go back to the first community then they end up mingling with the same people they were with such as gang members. Something to think about.


----------

